# Zipper+HR10-250=No Networking



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

I bought a drive and the appropriate CD images and made myself a zipper CD and subsequent HD which did work on my HR10-250.

However, I get no USB networking.

I've tried the Belkin F5D5050 and also the Linksys USB200M (v2).

The notes I've read say that Zipper > 1.7 will work with the Linksys, yet I still get no link light and the USB appears dead.

I read about having to run the enhancement script to enable the right drivers, so I connected a serial cable.

I was able to get to an "Output Enabled" prompt that requested a password - "factory" did not work, as has been reported. I also tried waiting for it to reboot fully and got no prompt.

I used "InstantCake 1.2" as my image, and followed all the zipper instructions. 

Upon reading the product details, it looks like InstantCake 1.2 does NOT enable anything but drive expansion on the HR10-250. Instead, I need to buy their PTVNet offering (another $20, grr.) 

I -thought- using the cake image+zipper would do the same thing:

"PTVupgrade's PTVnet, which
which is a bit more user-friendly, and accomplishes the same thing as the Zipper."

What are my options at this point? Start over and buy the PTVNet image? If I use this, do I still combine it's image file with Zipper files as originally instructed?


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Update, I started over and used InstantCake 1.2 and PTVNetHD and got the machine networked successfully.

Of course, I don't have the benefit of the enhancement script now but hopefully I'll figure that out.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Zaph32 said:


> I bought a drive and the appropriate CD images and made myself a zipper CD and subsequent HD which did work on my HR10-250.


I hate to ask this in your thread, but how large was the zipper_universal_CD.iso file that zipper_isomaker.bat made for you?

For some reason my is only about 12.5mb

Thanks!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Was this tivo version 6.3? I can't get networking to work. I will say this. The Linksys adapter lights up but no networking is available. I used the latest zipper. Did you have similar problems?


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

It didn't even light up for me after zipper. Here is the exact process I followed (which successfully got me hacked, upgraded and networked with a Linksys USB200m)

NOTE: These steps assume you know how to use things like telnet and vi. DON'T ASK ME FOR SUPPORT! I don't know anything! I had to cull out info from 3 forums to figure all this out; I am simply reposting my steps in the hopes it will help someone else.

1. Buy and burn InstantCake 1.3 SE and PTVNetHD.
2. Boot from PTVNetHD and follow prompts. (You will be prompted for the InstantCake CD during this process)
3. Reinstall the drive, Tivo boots w/ networking (DHCP), FTP/telnet/Web.
4. Telnet into the Tivo and set IP address to static:
flag_swap NETWORK
cd /etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author
Find the IP address settings and correct them. 
5. Install and run the tivo enhancements script (optional?)
6. Buy, FTP and Run slicer. When you see the prompt "Hit <enter> to reboot your TiVo and start using your new software," hit Ctrl-C to exit. DO NOT HIT ENTER, and DO NOT CTRL-C ANYWHERE ELSE.
7. Enter the following commands:
cd /ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/current
cp * /install/lib/modules
cd /install/etc/hotplug
vi usb.map
add entry to "device usbnet" section:
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2

8. Reboot

NOTE: If you still lack networking at this point, you may need to use your serial cable and run the following:

tivosh /hack/network.tcl YOUR.IP.ADDRESS YOUR.ROUTER.IP


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

This sounds like TiVo version 3.1.5f. You do not have 6.3 installed, correct? Just a quick verification. Just want to make sure here.


----------



## jginaz (Aug 1, 2004)

I had a similar problem. If you used Instantcake, I think the necessary driver isn't in the /lib/modules of the image. Check the zipper thread for my posts and rbautch's responses.

Jay


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> vi usb.net
> add entry to "device usbnet" section:
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2
> 8. Reboot


There is no need to save this file? If this is a text editor, how do I exit and save?

I just want to be sure.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott D said:


> There is no need to save this file? If this is a text editor, how do I exit and save?
> 
> I just want to be sure.


Google vi, it will tell you how to save the changes.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dude how dare you not offer step by step vi instructions


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> dude how dare you not offer step by step vi instructions


":wq"


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I just felt in a good generous mood. Earlier today I managed to get NCIDpop working on my computer as a client, with the tivo as the server. Had tried it six months ago to no avail, but perservered, read, searched, reread six month old posts and finally got it figured out.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

:up: :up:


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

I guess that "NOTE: These steps assume you know how to use things like telnet and vi." fell on deaf ears.  Hope this steps helped someone anyway.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> add entry to "device usbnet" section:


I think this is my problem. I don't know how many entries you have in your VI editor but I only have 1 line with a bunch of "~" down the left side. I'd say about 10 or 15 of them. It looked something like this..............

~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
text in this line of some sort.

I gave it a shot and I am going to try one more time. At that time I didn't save it and I just knew it would fail, but I just cancelled out. I'll try the zz or ESC key and see how it turns out.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott D said:


> I think this is my problem. I don't know how many entries you have in your VI editor but I only have 1 line with a bunch of "~" down the left side. I'd say about 10 or 15 of them. It looked something like this..............


You're not editing the correct file; that's what happens when you open an incorrect/non-existent file for editing. Make sure you have the exact name including full path and capitalization to open. Are you doing a 'vi /etc/hotplug/usb.map' - that should be it. If that's not working post an 'ls -l' of your /etc/hotplug directory.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

MungoJerrie said:


> You're not editing the correct file; that's what happens when you open an incorrect/non-existent file for editing. Make sure you have the exact name including full path and capitalization to open. Are you doing a 'vi /etc/hotplug/usb.map' - that should be it. If that's not working post an 'ls -l' of your /etc/hotplug directory.


That looked like a red flag to me. As I said, I'll try again.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Ok, I'll tell you what I have. In this case, not have.

I do not have usb.net. What I do have is usbnet.o. If I should have that file (usb.net), where did it come from? The zipper?




How can I change something that is not there? What is this vi file and why do I need it? Can I create one?

I doubt it is possible to edit usbnet.o seeing that this is more than likely the driver file. 

Before I reboot, any suggestions?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

MungoJerrie said:


> You're not editing the correct file; that's what happens when you open an incorrect/non-existent file for editing. Make sure you have the exact name including full path and capitalization to open. Are you doing a 'vi /etc/hotplug/usb.map' - that should be it. If that's not working post an 'ls -l' of your /etc/hotplug directory.


Obviously not. tried ls -l in directory specified. I looked in a FTP program at all the files available to see what exists. I don't know what a .o is exactly but, as I said earlier, I think it's the drivers.

If usb.net is not in that place you specified, then it's not there. Meaning, it's not in TiVo, so therefore, in my opinion, it will not work. With that said, what's in that file?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott D said:


> If usb.net is not in that place you specified, then it's not there. Meaning, it's not in TiVo, so therefore, in my opinion, it will not work. With that said, what's in that file?


I never said 'usb.net' I said 'usb.map' - I think Zaph32's post above contains a typo where he references usb.net. Go back and read my post in your other thread. That's basically what you need to do; copy the backport 'usbnet.o' into /lib/modules; then add the line to /etc/hotplug/usb.map.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

My mistake in typing. There is no usb.map.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

MungoJerrie is right, the file to edit is /etc/hotplug/usb.map.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Zaph32 said:


> MungoJerrie is right, the file to edit is /etc/hotplug/usb.map.


If that is the case, could you go up and edit post #5 so that it is correct. Some cluesless soul is liable to try to follow it and end up in trouble.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Scott D said:


> ....What is this vi file and why do I need it? Can I create one?....


If you had followed my earlier instructions and Googled "vi", and of course read what you found, you wouldn't have to ask this simple question.
vi is a file editor, it is not a "file" that you are tweaking.
You need it for, well, editiing files.
Well, yes I guess you could create one, just like you could probably create an MS word program.
But the vi "file" should have been included with the "package" in your hacks. You obviously have it since it is what gave your the ~~~~ that you were commenting on earlier.  That was an indication that vi was trying to edit a non-existant file, as you were told earlier. So you have vi, but you obviously have a bit of learning to do in order to use it properly. You should be taking everyones advice and do some studying rather than just plunge headlong and ask for assistance as you encounter problems - otherwise eventually you are going to encounter one that is "fatal" to your tivo SW.
Reminds me of when I came home once and found my car ran up against one of the others in the driveway and a bunch of "burnt rubber" "peel-out" patches on the pavement. Turned out my 12 yr old son had decided that he needed a driving lesson so he took the keys and helped himself. The body damage was minimal, and the rubber patches didn't surprise me much since the car was a "four on the floor" with 350+ horsepower. Told the boy that hopefully he had learned that he was too young and that when he was old enough I would teach him how to drive. Next time we head out in the car he is being very attentative and watching how I'm doing it. Shortly he asks why I keep pushing on the pedal with my left foot (the clutch).  OMG, the kid had been using his limited knowledge of watching his mother drive an automatic, and he was just pulling the four speed into gear sans clutch.  
Before you do some damage that requires a complete reset to fix do some reading.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

MungoJerrie said:


> I never said 'usb.net' I said 'usb.map' - I think Zaph32's post above contains a typo where he references usb.net. Go back and read my post in your other thread. That's basically what you need to do; copy the backport 'usbnet.o' into /lib/modules; then add the line to /etc/hotplug/usb.map.


Even your post is screwed up. usb.map is not located there. You are not giving the correct directories here and you wonder why people like me can't do anything.

The correct directory of which you will find usb.map after extensive searching for it is located in this directory.

/install/etc/hotplug/usb.map

At least I found it though. The only reason I thought of looking around is that I noticed a lot of etc directories. Mayby hotplug was in one of them. It's found in this place on my TiVo.



> If that is the case, could you go up and edit post #5 so that it is correct. Some cluesless soul is liable to try to follow it and end up in trouble.


Exactly right. Big error that cost me a lot of time.

Fix those typo errors so that other people can get it too. Out of all this trouble, that corrects my problem.


----------



## IAmJustADude (Oct 16, 2006)

Sigh!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Even your post is screwed up. usb.map is not located there. You are not giving the correct directories here and you wonder why people like me can't do anything.
> 
> The correct directory of which you will find usb.map after extensive searching for it is located in this directory.
> 
> ...


A gracious person would just say thanks and keep criticism to themselves.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> A gracious person would just say thanks and keep criticism to themselves.


Or just bring the error to the posters attention so that they can edit the post. That way we can refer others to that thread. That way you won't have to type the all of the instructions everytime someone asks a question and risk a typo and ...

 never mind.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott D said:


> Even your post is screwed up. usb.map is not located there. You are not giving the correct directories here and you wonder why people like me can't do anything.
> 
> The correct directory of which you will find usb.map after extensive searching for it is located in this directory.
> 
> ...


My post isn't screwed up; I'll quote from my post in your other thread.



MungoJerrie said:


> Now, BIG CAVEAT - I don't use the Zipper, or the Slicer, I don't even have a DirecTivo. *Those scripts sometimes make changes to stock startup scripts and may load network drivers from other locations or create links to them. I can't help you here. The challenge for you will be to find exactly where you need to make these changes. *You can fish around a bit in those directories I listed above and do some 'ls -l' commands. If you see any of the files I mentioned with a small-case letter 'L' in front of the file information, that means it's a symbolic link to somewhere else. With a little sleuthing and perhaps some follow-up questions, you should be able to figure this out. Good luck!


I alerted you to the fact that it would probably NOT be located in the default directory (/etc/hotplug) as it is on mine.



Scott D said:


> Out of all this trouble, that corrects my problem.


YOU'RE WELCOME!!!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Scott D said:


> Even your post is screwed up. usb.map is not located there. You are not giving the correct directories here and you wonder why people like me can't do anything.
> 
> The correct directory of which you will find usb.map after extensive searching for it is located in this directory.
> 
> ...


Scott,
Was this file there: /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map ? The /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is just supposed to be a symlink to that file (as you have been told in your other thread). The /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map is the one that is made by the slicer and should be copied over automatically on reboot after the slicer is complete. That is the one that can be changed before rebooting to make sure the file has the proper lines in it to make sure networking will work. All of this, of course, is explained in detail in the Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 thread.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Post has been updated, sorry to cause everyone such problems. I culled that info together out of hours and hours of searching across 3 different boards and hoped it would help someone else.

I guess I didn't realize the liability I was exposing myself to.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Scott,
> Was this file there: /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map ? The /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is just supposed to be a symlink to that file (as you have been told in your other thread). The /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map is the one that is made by the slicer and should be copied over automatically on reboot after the slicer is complete. That is the one that can be changed before rebooting to make sure the file has the proper lines in it to make sure networking will work. All of this, of course, is explained in detail in the Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 thread.


Was this file there? /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map. I don't think so. Can't remember now. I since rebooted. It's there now.

The symlink file to that one? My case? nonexistant.

I used the slicer. I altered that one. Works fine.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Zaph32 said:


> Post has been updated, sorry to cause everyone such problems. I culled that info together out of hours and hours of searching across 3 different boards and hoped it would help someone else.
> 
> I guess I didn't realize the liability I was exposing myself to.


Well, all's well that ends well.


----------



## dcbarry (May 21, 2002)

I cannot believe the sheer ingratitude of some people . Y'know, I always thought the DDB crowd was a bit on the over-extreme side of the "teach a man to fish" side, but when you see the pompous ravings of "someone" in this thread, I have to admit, I almost see their point. (Almost...... )

On the other hand, you see the amazing charity and goodness of others who despite having their head handed to them for no good reason keep on helping. (Or maybe they are just masochists.)


I'm not saying people should come in on bended knees, but would it kill ya to thank people. ANd no one who is helping someone out of the goodness owes an apology to anyone. 

Sheesh!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh Good, Time for more popcorn! Wait just a minute.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey JW slide over man you're hogging the couch.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not giving up the remote. Hand me a beer will ya!

ROFLMAO


----------

